# Swamp Scarecrows



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I've been working on some masks that I've termed "swamp scarecrows". I just take a blank mask and start gluing on burlap and see where it goes.










Today I made one, and when I finished and looked at him, I saw . . . an Ood! I've made an Ood scarecrow! Not really my intention. Wonder if I should let him carry a ball?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I like the one on the upper right. He looks kinda frog-ish with the mouth. Cool masks!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those are very cool, I like the last one best


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:CREEPY!!! Those will look very spooky hanging around!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

What do you plan on doing with the when you're done?
Are yo just doing the faces/masks, or the whole torso too?


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

One will be part of a whole costume (in progress. The others will be worn with something like a ghillie suit. Or I might use one (maybe the frog guy) as a taxidermy-type wall mount.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

very creative, great work


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love their faces!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## DeadDaddy1993 (Sep 13, 2015)

Awesome masks! Could be a great swamp monster costume for Halloween....


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That is pretty cool!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love um.....


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome, especially #2! Nice work.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Very cool:biggrinkin:


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

What an awesome work you've done there. Love them all..


----------

